# Lenkrad



## ED101 (19. September 2007)

Hi so mal interessehalber, was habt ihr für Lenkräder daheim stehen oder sind hier nur die Shooter zocker unterwegs?


----------



## tj3011 (19. September 2007)

Ein Lenkrad habe ich net aber ein MS XBox 360 Pad


----------



## Marbus16 (19. September 2007)

Hab kein Lendkrad, aber zocke gern mit meimem 12EUR USB Gamepad. Ansonsten hab ich ne Razer Diamantarsch ääh Diamondback und ne Logitech UltraX.


----------



## HeNrY (19. September 2007)

Oldschool:
Microsoft Sidewinder Racing Precision Wheel oder so 
Fahre damit Live for Speed.


----------



## Gollum (19. September 2007)

hatte mal ein logitech drive force pro.
Das ist zwar extrem genial, aber der tisch hat einfach zu extrem gewackelt.
Spiele jetzt wieder mit meinem xbox 360 pad.


----------



## Klutten (19. September 2007)

Ich spiele GTR2 und RACE mit einem Logitech G25. Leider ist das Ding sehr teuer, aber Qualität im Spiel und auch die Verarbeitung sind besser als bei jedem anderen Gerät. Meine Note 1+


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. September 2007)

ich hab nen jutes altes Thrustmaster Formula One. Fast schon was für die Retro Ecke.
Aber, wie ich finde, immer noch das beste NonForceFeedbackLenkrad der Welt.

Habe es leider ne Weile, mangels Gameport, nicht mehr benutzt.

Kann mir einer nen guten Adapter (USB-Gameport) empfehlen?


----------



## Oliver (19. September 2007)

Momo Racing Lenkrad und Act Labs Pro Performance pedals mit Kupplungspedal.

Dazu ein selfmade Cockpit mit Seat Ibiza Sportsitz.


----------



## Marbus16 (19. September 2007)

Ne 9 Soundkarte eventuell? 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat...asuch=&filter=+Angebote+anzeigen+&pixonoff=on
Die günstigen sind alle mit Gameport...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. September 2007)

ich hab schon ne 60 Soundkarte. und die hat keinen Midianschluss sondern nur so einen anderen, keine Ahnung....


----------



## Marbus16 (19. September 2007)

Ne 2te Soundkarte macht aber keine Pobleme. Die Soundasgabe halt nur auf die 60 Karte schalten, die billige Karte dann evtl. auch im Gerätemanager deaktivieren. Der Gamecontroller-Anschluss ist AFAIK immer extra gelistet.

Eventuell hat dein Board aber auch nen Gameport-Header, wo du nur ein Slotblech brauchst. Passt aber auf jeden Gameport-Header, das Ding


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. September 2007)

das mit der 2. Soundkarte is ne Überlegung wert. Das Board hat leider keinen internen Anschluss (Gameport-Header).
Thx


----------



## Intel_Nvidia_Fighter (19. September 2007)

Ich fahre mit einem Saitek R440.


----------



## Harry (20. September 2007)

Ich spiel derzeit Colin McRae Dirt mit meinem Logitech G25. Das Gerät ist sehr gut verarbeitet, und setzt jede kleinste bewegung präzise ins Spiel um.
Dafür lässt sich der Hersteller halt auch fürstlich entlohnen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2007)

Ich hab hier ein Driving Force Pro dass ich zu einem der Preiseinbrüche
gekauft habe.
Allerdings wird das nur für GT Legends, Dirt etc. nicht aber für Testdrive und Konsorten raus geholt. Bei letzterem komme ich mit dem Xbox 360 Pad wesentlich besser klar.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. September 2007)

habe mir jetzt eine 5.1 (lol) Soundkarte für sagenhafte 5,72 bestellt.

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000QTM5QM/ref=ord_cart_shr/302-6884002-4414449?%5Fencoding=latin1&m=A1X0M9U5WW1195

daran kann ich dann endlich mein geliebtes Lenkrad anschließen und wieder mal ein paar runden drehen...


----------



## Marbus16 (29. September 2007)

5,72? Geil, es geht also noch billiger 

Naja, eine SK mit MIDI-Port habbich - aber keine funzenden Gamepads...


----------



## Klutten (29. September 2007)

Ich spiele gerade *Race 2007* mit meinem G25. Supergute Effekte und um Längen besser als das alte *WTCC*. Zudem sucht das Menü für die Spielsteuerung seinesgleichen. Für Fans ein absolutes "must have".


----------



## riedochs (29. September 2007)

Ich hab ein Logitech RumblePad 2. Platztechnisch ist es bei mir schlecht mit Lenkrad, ausserdem würde meine Frau dann wohl nen Raster bekommen´.


----------



## SpyderHead (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe hier für GTR2 ein ein Logitech G25 und ein Microsoft Siderwinder Force Feedback Lenkrad. Das Sidewinder wurde vor kurzem vom G25 abgelöst und dient grade als Staubfänger


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Oktober 2007)

Was dagegen, wenn es bei mir den Staub einfängt?


----------



## matze7172 (17. Oktober 2007)

Hab ein Logitech Formula Force EX,dazu hab hab ich noch meine alte Fitnessbank umgekrempelt und einen alten Recarositz draufgeschweißt.Ist auch ohne Lenkrad ein ganz gemütlicher Arbeitsplatz.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. Oktober 2007)

sehr schön!!!!

fehlt nur noch nen Venti für den Fahrtwind

(meine Freundin würde mich killen wenn ich mir so ein Ding zusammen schweißen würde...)


----------



## matze7172 (18. Oktober 2007)

da ich für mein Rechenzentrum ein eigenes Zimmer habe kann ich da auch reinstelln was ich will.Für meine Frau und meine Kinder steht in der Stube das Sys.3 aus der Sig.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. Oktober 2007)

Der Neid sei mit dir.....  

Edit: an alle Lenkradakrobaten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?p=23422#post23422


----------



## Masher (11. November 2007)

Ich will mir jz mal ein gutes Lenkrad zulegen, kann mich aber zw. dem Thrustmaster RGT Pro Clutch Edition und dem Logitech G25 nicht entscheiden. Mag schon sein das das G25 besser ist, jedoch kostet es fast das 3-fache.....außerdem steht in jedem Test was anderes.....hat wer Erfahrungen mit den Thrustmaster?

mfg


----------



## Marshal (23. Juni 2009)

*Lenkräder?*

Hallo PCGHX community,

Ich habe mal eine frage über Lenkräder Beim PC, Funktionieren die über ein eigenes Programm und funzen bei allen spielen ganz normal. Oder muss da jeder Spieleentwickler selbst hand anlegen und funzen dadurch nicht bei allen? Das die 6-Gangschaltung von G25 nicht bei allen spielen funzt ist mir klar aber mich würds interresieren ob das Lenkrad bei allen (Renn)spielen normal funzt.

Wenn sie nur bei aufsgewählten spielen funzen gibts da ne Liste?

Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## ShrinkField (24. Juni 2009)

Beim Lenkrad ist eine Treiber CD dabei, eigentlich immer  Hatte bisher 2 Lenkräder von Thrustmaster und keine Probleme mit der Erkennung ingame wie auch PC gemerkt, Weiss nich welche Spiele du genau meinst aber z.b. rFactor hat schon Profile fürs G25 vorliegen, andere Games sicher auch..

Das Wheel wird ja über USB zu dem Game Controller geleitet..sollte also alles gehen.


----------



## feivel (24. Juni 2009)

matze7172 schrieb:


> Hab ein Logitech Formula Force EX,dazu hab hab ich noch meine alte Fitnessbank umgekrempelt und einen alten Recarositz draufgeschweißt.Ist auch ohne Lenkrad ein ganz gemütlicher Arbeitsplatz.




da kommt automatenfeeling auf 
find ich gut..
was ich mir hier noch vorstellen könnte wär ein schöner großer monitor...aber ich glaub das macht auch so ne menge spass


----------



## Jan92 (24. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab das G25 supper zufreiden damit, ging bis jetzt bei jedem Game zwar die H-schaltung nicht immer aber der rest ohne Probs


Grüße


----------

